# Erste Single-Board Highspeed-SPS für Step7



## profichip (26 November 2007)

profichip präsentierte die weltweit erste Highspeed Single Board SPS für Step7®​ 



 
Das zentrale Element des SODIMM-Moduls bildet der SPS-Prozessor *PLC7001* von profichip. Basierend auf den Kern des PLC7000, der mittlerweile seit fast vier Jahren in über 10000 Anwendungen weltweit im Einsatz ist, bietet der PLC7001 erweiterte I/O-Funktionen mit bis zu 32 digitalen Ein- und 24 digitalen Ausgängen direkt auf dem Chip. ​ 
Ziel war es eine extrem leistungsfähige, kleine und einfach integrierbare SPS anzubieten welche durch die Verwendung der weltweit meist genutzten Programmiersprache einen neuen Anwenderkreis erschliesst. Ideal um OEM-Projekte zu realisieren wo Standard-SPS Steuerungen aus technischen oder wirtschaftlichen Gründen normalerweise nicht zum Einsatz kommen.​ 
Das dazu erhältliche Evaluationboard:





*Die erste nun verfügbare Variante entspricht der Konfiguration einer CPU 313C-2DP *
*mit 64kB Speicher und 16DI / 16DO.*​


----------



## TommyG (26 November 2007)

Prima, danke,

was mir NOCH besser gefallen würde, wenn es auf der HP auf den Schalter für 'Deutsch', Französisch, Finnisch, Chinesisch.... geben würde.

Dazu wäre eine Hausnummer, also, ab wie viel Euronen sowas anzudenken ist, interessant.

Greetz, Tom


----------



## profichip (26 November 2007)

TommyG schrieb:


> Prima, danke,
> 
> was mir NOCH besser gefallen würde, wenn es auf der HP auf den Schalter für 'Deutsch', Französisch, Finnisch, Chinesisch.... geben würde.
> 
> ...



Hallo,
vielen Dank für den Hinweis, deutsch, spanisch u. chinesisch (nicht fach-) ist in Vorbereitung, aber mal ehrlich für 5Mio Finnen ?
Der Einzelstückpreis wird 350 EUR betragen.


----------



## TommyG (27 November 2007)

Ahh, jetz ja,

danke züruck für die flotte Reaktion. die 0,4 k€ passen leider momentan net in die Portokasse, 

Greetz, Tom


----------



## maxi (27 November 2007)

Och, kein Single Board für einsame Technker/in


----------



## Lars Weiß (27 November 2007)

Habe ich heute auf der Messe gesehen. Sehr putzig.


----------

